# Anyone from the uk living in Leon spain??



## Diablo (Jan 19, 2009)

hi looking for info on Leon spain area. anyone here live in or around there??
im looking to move there from the uk. 
regards 
joe


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A simple question - why León? It is most definitely not expat Spain!! 
Definitely not for the weather - not sure whether it will be over freezing at the moment!!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> A simple question - why León? It is most definitely not expat Spain!!
> Definitely not for the weather - not sure whether it will be over freezing at the moment!!


Steve,
Not sure I understand the simple question. Are your points making a plus for Leon, or a minus?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well the temperature is a minus point FOR ME!!! LOL 

I am interested as to why the OP plopped on León as opposed to say Leganés or Logroñés?


----------



## Diablo (Jan 19, 2009)

why leon well its the rivers im intrested in in that area for starting up a canoe bushcraft courses ie biulding them and learning basic bushcraft on the waterways leon offers.
joe


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, that's interesting. I wish you luck. Are you looking to offer to expats or Spaniards or will you be doing adventure holidays or or?


----------

